# What crate size?



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

I am curious what size of crate you all use for your dogs. Nico is 7 months old now, getting big, & the crate I thought would be big enough I am not so sure about now. The one I have is a Petmate PetPorter2 large (that's what the tag on the bottom says), even though the measurements do not match up to what a large should be. I think it was tagged wrong.

The one I have is 32"D X 22"W X 26"T, rough measurements using a tape.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a 42"L X 30"H crate. However, I have a feeling I may need to upgrade to the 48"L crate when my pup is older. 

If you're going to get one anyway, I'd recommend the 48"L crate, just in case your dog ends up a little bigger, you won't have to go and spend another $100+ on a bigger crate.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Even if your dog does not end up being ginourmous, I'd also reccomend the 48"L crate. That's what we use with our dog and it's really nice because he can lay on his side and sleep with his legs all the way stretched out. I have no idea how we'll fit two of these giant crates in the bedroom when we get another GSD, but that's down the road a piece.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I had the second to biggest one and I felt it was still to small he couldn't hold his head up so I made my own. 4'x4'x4' with patent pending "Baron proof" locking system. Not saying you have to learn how to weld and make your own but just saying this cost me around 12 bucks for the casters, everything else was free junk, just have to sit down and think outside the "box" no pun intended to come up with something cheap. Times are tough.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, cool set up! Are the panels from shelving units? I'm sure your dog enjoys his palatial digs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MetalsmithEven if your dog does not end up being ginourmous, I'd also reccomend the 48"L crate. That's what we use with our dog and it's really nice because he can lay on his side and sleep with his legs all the way stretched out. I have no idea how we'll fit two of these giant crates in the bedroom when we get another GSD, but that's down the road a piece.


 Maybe by the time your new pup comes Khyber will have graduated to sleeping out of the crate? Karlo is 6 months and he has been crate-free at nite for a month, no problems, I am a light sleeper, and let him out if he needs to go, but he has always been able to hold it for several hours.
I agree, a 48" is what I would get if there is space available. I have a 42 and Onyx cramped when I have her crated. My vari-kennel is a 39 and Onyx can't even fit in that, but it is Karlo's. I hope he doesn't get as tall as her! I may just have to go to the 700 series if he does.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MetalsmithWow, cool set up! Are the panels from shelving units? I'm sure your dog enjoys his palatial digs.


Thanks! The whole thing is shelving and the only parts welded together are the sides where the two shelves join. The rest is bolted together. The bottom under the mat has some ribbing and gussets to hold his weight but other than that its bolts. The whole thing breaks down. As far as enjoying it, after I put it together I had the door open and he walked in and layed down. That made me feel good! He actually only used it for a month after I got it done because now he has proved himself to stay out. He stays out all day and all night. He only goes in if I have to put him away for a minute like I have the front door open or something.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Baron, that's neat, we have things like that at work that we keep equipment locked in and call it "the cage". I've always joked about taking my dogs to work and keeping them in the cage.

At home, my crates are 42". In the van, they are 36" (I believe this is roughly the same as a 400 Varikennel). Coke is 26" 65lbs, Nikon is about 25" 75lbs, and Kenya is 21.5" 55lbs.


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

That is kinda what I thought I'd hear, get the largest one. I think he is going to be a pretty big dog, since his sire was huge. 

I have a feeling it will be a while before Nico can be crate free, he's started a new chewing thing lately when I am at work. I had him in the laundry room with a baby gate containing him (till he figured out he can knock it down), so now it is in the crate at night & during work. Even after he gets to where I can trust him out of the crate in my absence I still want to leave a crate there, but w/o the door.

Baronthegreat: Wow that is a nice set up you made! I am partial to the plastic crates though. They are quieter, & less chance of a dog getting injured in one.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeBaron, that's neat, we have things like that at work that we keep equipment locked in and call it "the cage". I've always joked about taking my dogs to work and keeping them in the cage.
> 
> At home, my crates are 42". In the van, they are 36" (I believe this is roughly the same as a 400 Varikennel). Coke is 26" 65lbs, Nikon is about 25" 75lbs, and Kenya is 21.5" 55lbs.


Hey if they are ever getting rid of one of those cages you know what it can be used for hahaha. The last time Baron was measured he was 28" around 100lbs.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: hk45
> 
> Baronthegreat: Wow that is a nice set up you made! I am partial to the plastic crates though. They are quieter, & less chance of a dog getting injured in one.


Well thats why I used this shelving because its so close knit that he can't get a paw or anything caught. Also the bottom is a cut up horse mat and HEAVY he would never be able to pull it up and chew on it. Also he doesn't go in with any kind of collar on. Plus they have their own air conditioned room while I'm sweatin to the oldies in the rest of the house. So I don't worry about the noise, their quiet anyway.


----------

